# صناعة الطوب الطفلي (clay brick)



## gesair200 (2 أغسطس 2013)

اخوتي الاكارم,ارجو منكم افادتنا بأي معلومة عن صناعة الطوب حتى نستفيد جميعا من وجودنا مع بعضنا البعض


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## احمد العلوص (26 أكتوبر 2017)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## احمد العلوص (26 أكتوبر 2017)

اريد معلومات حول صناعة الطوب الطفلى بالطريقة الجافة عن طريق الكبس القوى


----------

